# Yet another SBF help thread



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I feel like a total retard and I'm really starting to freak out because I dont ever have a lot of time and I can't afford a new battery. I tried installing the rooted GB leak and then cm7 then gapps... Red M shows up then nothing... accessed nootloader... loaded RSDLite(I've used it before)... opened the sbf file... plugged in my phone... nothing shows up in the left box and clicking start does nothing of course. This was such a bad idea... I should have waited... but here I am... I'm afraid if I keep trying things, Im gonna run out of battery and I will be screwed. If anyone has any ideas... PLEASE HELP.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Power off the phone , then power it on and hold down the up arrow until you see bootloader.
once you've done this you should be able to open rsdlite and flash it.

Tip - if you can always reboot your phone by pressing Shift+Alt+Delete

-Richard


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

well I have tried this over and over and it still wont show my device in rsdlite... do you know anything about adb shell? is there any way to save this thing? I can get into bootloader and I can reboot and get into stock recovery but I just cant get rsd lite to recognize my device and all the drivers are working fine... i have done this before but now it isnt working.

EDIT: Nevermind.. adb is for when the device is working... :-(

IM SO FREAKING OUT>>>


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Strange, there was a thread about this recently. I don't know where, something about the files on the hard drive or the pc.
I personally have a dedicated windows xp system just for flashing.
You might consider a dualboot system for this.

This article may help you:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1045825.html

-Richard


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Im not getting any errors. It just doesnt show up in the device info window.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you tried a factory reset from your stock recovery?


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah.. ive tried that and applying update from zip and then wiping data and still nothing... no matter what i do the info wont populate in rsd


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

im going to bed... gotta llong day ahead of me tomorrow... i just hope i didnt ruin my phone


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

OMG!!!! I was layin in bed trying to remember what i did the last time I got this to work and it hit me! Ctrl/shift./right click and RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR!!! SBFing now... thank god! Hopefully can get everything installed and still get a couple hours of sleep today before work LMAO I am so relieved.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad you got yours fixed I was up all night fixing the tether issue.


----------

